# O lapáliích vyrůstání v muže



## parolearruffate

Ahoj všem, 
potřebovala bych pomoc s tým výrazem:

- Když jsem připravená někdy sahám po knížce a o lapáliích vyrůstání v muže v některé z nich už něco bylo -


vyrůstání v muže: vývoj chlapce, který se stavá mužem?

Tak to znamená, že v některých knihách četla o čem, jak je to vyrůstání lapálie (snadné) ?

Diky moc


----------



## Hrdlodus

_Lapálie_ jsou nástrahy/problémy/incidenty. Všechny ty překážky, které život nastražil na (v tomto případě) cestu, než chlapec vyroste v muže.
_Vyrůstání v muže_ je, jak jste správně domyslela, proces získávání těch zkušeností, které chlapce přetvoří v muže.


----------



## parolearruffate

Diky moc...


----------



## littledogboy

lapálie, -e ž. (z něm.) hovor. _bezvýznamná maličkost; hloupost, malichernost, nepatrnost, titěrnost_: nezdržovat se l-mi; na takovou l-i mě nenachytáš; jsou to spory o slovíčka, l.

– http://ssjc.ujc.cas.cz


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, já jsem právě ve slovníku našla ten význam, který píše littledogboy. Ale takhle jsem té větě nějak nerozuměla.
Znamená i nástrahy... nebo ne?


----------



## littledogboy

Víte, s těmi významy to někdy bývá zašmodrchané, jde o odstíny. 

Já to cítím tak, že lapálie vlastně oba významy kombinuje. Často se to používá jak píše kolega Hrdlodus, ve smyslu problémy, ale skoro vždycky s přídechem právě nějaké ironie, že pochybujete, jak závažné to vlastně je; možná to tím tak trochu zlehčujete, díváte se na to s nadhledem. Zkuste si dát do googlu "to jsou lapálie".


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, jasné, díky, rozumím...


----------

